# Palin's Medical Records: The Bitter End



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

> *Palin's Medical Records: The Bitter End*
> 
> http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/t ... ica-1.html
> 
> ...


But anyone who has any questions is "insane."

Hmmm....

What's the big deal Sarah? hmmm?

I believe I was told here that once her records were released that this would all be bunk. Wellllllll I'm still waiting for those records... But like I said, I need proof. I am withholding judgement on this officially until the proof demonstrates otherwise. I'm terribly shocked that noone here on this forum in their effort to be fair and balanced has picked up the ball on this and kept all of us informed! Who woulda thought they maybe some have agendas just like the rest?

The American people have a right to know...

As one so famously says on this forum...

Tick

Tock

Tick

Tock


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

OMG, Somebody didn't release documents?! GET THE TORCHES AND PITCHFORKS!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll chastise Palin as soon as I see Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> I'll chastise Palin as soon as I see Obama's birth certificate.


It was posted here... I take it you missed seeing it?

Anyone have the link to it again? Can't wait to see you chastise Palin.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Can't wait to see you chastise Palin.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> [Hmmm....
> 
> What's the big deal Sarah? hmmm?
> 
> ...


Interesting...guess someone forgot about the 8 years under uncle Bill...I seem to remember something about not releasing information there too........


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPPA). She doesn't have to. I'd Like Obama to tell the LA Times they can release the tape they are holding to protect him. I'd like him to be forthright about all his past activities and associations.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPPA). She doesn't have to. I'd Like Obama to tell the LA Times they can release the tape they are holding to protect him. I'd like him to be forthright about all his past activities and associations.


Let's keep this on topic please. We already have a thread for that.

To be sure, prez and VP candidates are not required to release detailed medical records, but it has been common practice since 1976 when all hopefuls did so even before the first primary.

What has she got to hide? hmmm....


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

and I believe it is to topic. What has he got to hide? Hmmm just like Obama to skirt that one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My wifes comment ( mother of 5)

She laughed and said shes sure Ryan and his lib blogging buddies know a lot more about women birthing babies.... what their body is doing, and how the process feels and proceeds than an adult woman thats already given birth to 4 babies :roll:

And Gee whiz Sarah Plain was right the baby came on schedule and was born without complication, something that the same libs and Ryans idol Obama would of killed as unfit to their standards.

But hey it a great source :withstupid:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I read it on a website once that she isn't releasing her records because Trigg is really Bristol's baby. Whaddaya mean crazyleftwingblog.us isn't a credible source?! Too bad I don't have the link or I'd post a shoddily written article by a guy with all the credibility of Jon Lovitz's pathological liar character from SNL in the 80s.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

omegax said:


> I read it on a website once that she isn't releasing her records because Trigg is really Bristol's baby. Whaddaya mean crazyleftwingblog.us isn't a credible source?! Too bad I don't have the link or I'd post a shoddily written article by a guy with all the credibility of Jon Lovitz's pathological liar character from SNL in the 80s.


Here is the second link from my original post above:

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/t ... ica-2.html

You can read that story and decide for yourself.

Ohh the hypocrisy :lol:

Bob I'm sure you went to all the trouble to have your wife read this link above too... consider the science of what they are saying. Consider that her own staff was shocked, that the local media who covers her on a regualar basis was shocked.. etc etc..

Consider just for a moment folks..

Consider that this is a woman who holds herself out as the quintessential "Hockey Mom", and perfect example of the American family.

Given all that... WHY WOULDN'T SHE JOYOUSLY ACKNOWLEDGE" early on that she was pregnant?

Consider that for a moment. Why not let everyone know right away? She was married. It was her fourth? child? Doesn't a mom let everyone know right away normally?

Why for this particular pregnancy did she hide it?

It simply does NOT add up.

Take it for what you will... but you know there is something to this.. not sure what... but there is something.

As Andrew eloquently put:



> It's a remarkable story and worth laying out in full. What you make of it is up to you. Personally, I just don't know what to make of it any more, but feel a responsibility to lay out the facts as they exist in the public domain.
> 
> For the record.


For the record indeed.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

When the 'honorable opposition' does this to you, would you, under any circumstances, release your medical records? 










or this










Such nice pictures for the Nodak Outdoors logo.

(The bottom picture, or a similar one was linked directly from Obama's official website for awhile as well)


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Ryan, I meant my post as a satire of all the crap I see posted... I figured we were on the "SHOW ME THE DOCUMENTATION!!!" side for once, so I wanted to do a little "petard hoisting".


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

omegax said:


> Ryan, I meant my post as a satire of all the crap I see posted... I figured we were on the "SHOW ME THE DOCUMENTATION!!!" side for once, so I wanted to do a little "petard hoisting".


:thumb:

Great point. Show me the documentation!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

In the name of fairness: If documentation were to materialize, I'd just claim it was fake anyhow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan,

What you know about pregnant women or birthing babies could be written on the head of a pin :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ryan,
> 
> What you know about pregnant women or birthing babies could be written on the head of a pin :wink:


And you know this because....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

because I do and you don't


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

ha! oke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: :lol:

your time will come!

When you realize how crazy women are, especially pregnant ones, you will remember this conversation and laugh at Old Bob's wisdom :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:
 

> :beer: :lol:
> 
> your time will come!
> 
> When you realize how crazy women are, especially pregnant ones, you will remember this conversation and laugh at Old Bob's wisdom :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Palin's Medical History Released

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/11/03 ... -released/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think she was more crazy in the hours leading up to going to get it.


Ignorance is bliss. Wait until it comes back positive. 

As far as her medical records who cares other than you and a handful of other liberal zealots?
Also, your bringing up records so the birth certificate and the tapes of Obama are all perfectly on topic.
Ryan I think if we never hear Palins name again you will still be talking about her 20 years from now.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

She must have charisma or some other easily perceived leadership abilities to get past all the high f'ers in AK.

My opinion is Alaska is one of the best states for looking after its own internal problems. For those who have not been there it is a young state with a much younger average population than any of the lower 48 states. That's what I really liked about it when I was there.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

jgat said:


> I'll chastise Palin as soon as I see Obama's birth certificate.


Bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > I think she was more crazy in the hours leading up to going to get it.
> 
> 
> Ryan I think if we never hear Palins name again you will still be talking about her 20 years from now.


:lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan you may want to invest in some singing lessons. :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I usually can get a chuckle out of video's, but that was pretty stupid. I wanted to judo chop the guy in the face after about 4 seconds.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Ryan you may want to invest in some singing lessons. :lol:


:lol:

oke:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just caught McCain's speech in Colorado and Al Gore's VP running mate in 2000 was right there behind McCain........


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

R y a n said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> > I'll chastise Palin as soon as I see Obama's birth certificate.
> ...


You mean this one?










I've seen alot of birth certificates and this one has alot of flaws. For example:

Hospital name, Doctor who delivered and signature, weight, length etc. Signature of parents. Official stamp.

Oh, and why is the certificate number blacked out? So no one can check validiity maybe?

So when will he produce his real certificate? Maybe never?

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like those goons to go to Canada, but I don't think Canada would want them. By the way why didn't all those people who said they would leave if Bush won move away? Darn. I would have paid for some tickets.
The odd thing is these guys are still repeating the things we proved to Ryan were not true. What's that old cliche "if you tell a lie often enough some people start to believe it".

Huntin1 I think we are going to have an illegal president that's for illegal aliens.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

I was talking to someone at work this morning and she said there is an office in Washington DC where anyone running for president must file the paperwork and get permission to run. Therefore nobody can run for president unless they pass all the requirements.

I've never heard of it but it raises the question that anyone that gets nominated can run?


----------

